# tell me how to make a beauty panel ..



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

how would you make a panel for the area behind my pumps.. 

i know how to make the pattern and cut some wood.. but how would you attach it to the trunk?

would like it to be removeable with some ease... preferabbly not takin out the back seat to unscrew it when i need to get to it if ever.. 

what do u homies do? heres a pic ... plannin on doin this after i repaint the trunk

i want somethin that goes between and underneath the hinges, doesnt need to cover the wheelwells... so just from the trunk above the gas tank to the sheetmetal above


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 18 2010, 06:29 AM~18839876
> *how would you make a panel for the area behind my pumps..
> 
> i know how to make the pattern and cut some wood.. but how would you attach it to the trunk?
> ...


Couple ways you can do it is put some sort of "L" brackets in the trunk and either screw into those brackets from the front....or look into "neo magnets." They are very small magnets, but their holding strength is very substantial. You can mount a magnet on the back of the beauty board and on the "L" bracket and the magnets are strong enough that the beauty board will actually snap into place.

Otherwise pressure fitment. Put the back piece in, and then do two side panels that pressure fit the back panel in. (If that makes sense.)

Or if you want to get creative enough to do so, you can use the same plastic set pins that are used on modern vehicles to snap a door panel into place. They snap in and out fairly easy.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i wanna know more about pressure fitting... 

can someone explain? or draw up a diagram or some shit? im stupid cause it makes sense, i just cant picture it workin

seems like i could just pressure fit somethin between the hinge mounts.. it would stay nice n tight there i would think. 

and what kinda board are you guys using?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 18 2010, 01:24 PM~18841631
> *i wanna know more about pressure fitting...
> 
> can someone explain? or draw up a diagram or some shit? im stupid cause it makes sense, i just cant picture it workin
> ...


Pressure fit is simply making the panels the exact size and taking into account the thickness of any sound deadener, padding, and carpet that will be between the panels and the vehicles metal. Make templates out of cardboard and trim to perfection. Here's some pics of what i did with my chevy trunk. The first 2 pieces are the side "1/4 panel protectors", then the hinge covers are just 2 pieces screwed/glued together that butt up against the side panels. I rode with just those for a few years before i finally made the last "center" panel and they never fell out of place even with doing some drifting in the car. No screws, magnets, clips, or anything like that holding anything.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks homie... i figure it was that easy... just hard to believe they dont come out LOL... 

i need to get on this


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

i like the way your set up looks, man thats nice


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 19 2010, 11:44 AM~18850551
> *thanks homie... i figure it was that easy... just hard to believe they dont come out LOL...
> 
> i need to get on this
> *


Yea I thought they would move a lil but nope. I've even got the car sideways at around 45mph on a hard ass turn, donuts, tons of aggressive driving, pot holes, and no movement.


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 18 2010, 06:26 PM~18845976
> *Pressure fit is simply making the panels the exact size and taking into account the thickness of any sound deadener, padding, and carpet that will be between the panels and the vehicles metal. Make templates out of cardboard and trim to perfection.  Here's some pics of what i did with my chevy trunk.  The first 2 pieces are the side "1/4 panel protectors", then the hinge covers are just 2 pieces screwed/glued together that butt up against the side panels.  I rode with just those for a few years before i finally made the last "center" panel and they never fell out of place even with doing some drifting in the car.  No screws, magnets, clips, or anything like that holding anything.
> 
> 
> ...


  nice..


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

pics really dont do it any justice but all my fiberglass panel are snap in with the plastic insterts.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

mines all pressure fit, they all just sit in there off eachother. i used a really thick padding so you dont see so many defined lines that may be crooked. You can cut edges not as straight and it still looks good cuz of the padding.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 11 2010, 05:48 PM~19045425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats nice.


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 11 2010, 08:48 PM~19045425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that biotch is nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

CoupeDTS, that's a pretty good looking setup :thumbsup:


What I used was vertical pieces pressure fit and then the panel screwed to them... It's lasted 3 years so far, but I keep saying I'm going to anchor them down...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

press fitting works great if all pieces touching have foam over the edges, and of course you can get the pieces the sizes you want,without wrinkles.

I like the magnet idea. used to do that with subwoofer/port grilles.

Most seem to be pressure fit but I've seen quite a bit of people have to put thing back in place after popping the trunk


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 18 2010, 07:29 AM~18839876
> *how would you make a panel for the area behind my pumps..
> 
> i know how to make the pattern and cut some wood.. but how would you attach it to the trunk?
> ...


LOOKS GOOD JUST LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

EVERYTHING EVERYONE'S SAID IS PERFECTLY SOUND ADVICE. THE ONLY THING I'D ADD TO THE MIX (AND KAKALAK KNOWS ID SAY THIS) IS INSTEAD OF WOOD, USE ABS PLASTIC. IT'S A HUNDRED PERCENT BETTER THAN WOOD ON ALL ACCOUNTS.


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 18 2010, 11:05 AM~18840934
> *Couple ways you can do it is put some sort of "L" brackets in the trunk and either screw into those brackets from the front....or look into "neo magnets." They are very small magnets, but their holding strength is very substantial. You can mount a magnet on the back of the beauty board and on the "L" bracket and the magnets are strong enough that the beauty board will actually snap into place.
> 
> Otherwise pressure fitment. Put the back piece in, and then do two side panels that pressure fit the back panel in. (If that makes sense.)
> ...


where do you get these magnets?


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Feb 1 2011, 03:16 PM~19758017
> *where do you get these magnets?
> *


X2


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Feb 1 2011, 05:16 PM~19758017
> *where do you get these magnets?
> *


http://www.kjmagnetics.com/ :biggrin:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 11 2011, 01:44 AM~20065025
> *http://www.kjmagnetics.com/ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 11 2011, 02:44 AM~20065025
> *http://www.kjmagnetics.com/ :biggrin:
> *


http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=RA22CS%2DN

:dunno: you think these will do? My panels will be made out of 3/16" panel board. Prolly use 4 per board.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 11 2011, 01:07 PM~20068620
> *http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=RA22CS%2DN
> 
> :dunno: you think these will do? My panels will be made out of 3/16" panel board. Prolly use 4 per board.
> *


Neo magnets are crazy strong. They will do the job without an issue! They are strong enough that they actually with "snap" into place


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 11 2011, 04:09 PM~20068632
> *Neo magnets are crazy strong. They will do the job without an issue! They are strong enough that they actually with "snap" into place
> *


I might try these out


----------

